# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  Turkish textbook help

## strawberryfynch

What's a good Turkish textbook for independent study that won't rid me of all of my funds?
Thanks! 
Strawberryfynch

----------


## Орчун

What you are looking for especially?If you tell about it in details(about the book) i can help you further.

----------

